# عنف الاطفال ..أقسى ..!



## fouad78 (28 ديسمبر 2008)

عنف الاطفال ..أقسى ..!








جريدة الرأي : اميمة محمد عمور - يشكو معظم الاباء والامهات،من ظهورسلوكيات تصنف في خانة العنف لدى ابنائهم،ودائما ما يتردد السؤال :هل بامكاني ان اغير في سلوك ابني وكيف ..! فالعنف إلى حد كبير سلوك مكتسب يجب التحكم فيه وتوجيهه بشكل صحيح. ويتطور عند الطفل عبر المراحل العمرية التي يمر بها .

فيظهر عند الرضيع كرد فعل منه على التأخر أو عدم تلبية حاجاته ، أولشعوره بالألم ويعبر عنه بتعبيرات عنيفة ،من مثل - العض والشد والصراخ.

و تظهر أغلب التصرفات العنيفة ،عند طفل الثانية إلى الثالثة من العمر، لأنه لم يتمكن بعد من مهاراته الكلامية، وتكون بخصوص اللعب كخطف اللعبة من طفل آخر، ودفعه، وأحياناً شد شعره .

ويبدأ الأطفال من سن الثالثة إلى الخامسة في التعبير عن أنفسهم بالكلام، ويتواصلون مع المحيطين بهم من خلاله، فلا يحتاجون لاستخدام القوة العضلية. مما يمنحهم أسلوباً بديلاً عند التعامل مع المواقف آلتي تثير غضبهم. ، فتبدأ أشكال العنف في التلاشي في هذه السن.

ومن أسباب توجه الطفل إلى العنف في سلوكه، وجود أب عنيف أو أم عنيفة فإذا ما أظهر أحد الوالدين سلوكيات عنيفة عند الغضب، سيعتقد الطفل أن هذه هي الوسيلة الصحيحة للرد على آي موقف مثير للغضب.

كما إن عدم الأمان وافتقاد الحب وعدم استقرار الجو الأسرى وما قد يصاحب ذلك من شجار وصراخ يحزن الأطفال ويجعلهم عصبيين، ما يؤدى إلى عنف الطفل وعدوانيته تجاه الأطفال الآخرين.








وإذاما منع الطفل من التعبير عن غضبه،فأن ذلك يشعره بالإحباط فيلجأ إلى العنف. ولهذا يجب توجيه الطفل للطرق المقبولة للتعبير عن المشاعر السلبية وليس كبتها فالطفل المحبط والذي لم يتم إشباع احتياجاته من الحب والرعاية والفهم، سيؤدى به ذلك إلى سلوكات تتسم بالعنف.

فالإحباط يساوى العنف إذا كان هناك نموذج عنيف في الأسرة أو إذا لم يتم توجيه الطفل بشكل سليم. وقد يعزز الوالدان سلوك الطفل العنيف إذا شعر الطفل بسعادة أو ابتسامة على وجه أحد والديه عندما يتصرف بشكل عنيف في موقف معين..

وقد يظنان أنهما بهذه الطريقة يربيان طفلاً صلباً يستطيع التعامل مع جميع المواقف، فقد أثبتت الدراسات أن العنف الموجود ببرامج التليفزيون يؤدى إلى عنف الأطفال عن طريق الملاحظة فيقوم الطفل بتقليد ما يشاهده في التليفزيون، فضلاً عن ضعف الحساسية تجاه العنف .

وتلعب الغيرة بين الإخوة دوراً هام في تطور سلوك العنف عند الطفل و يجب أن يحرص الآباء على عدم تحفيز مشاعر الغيرة بين أطفالهم . ولهذا يجب الحرص على المساواة في المعاملة وتوزيع الاهتمام والحب بينهم ما يقلل من شعور الغيرة عندهم .








وللأصدقاء تأثير كبير على بعضهم البعض، فهم يقلد ون بعضهم البعض. وذلك سعيا للشعور بتقبلهم عن طريق السلوك على شاكلتهم ولتوجيه سلوك العنف عند الأطفال يجب أن يقدم الأهل نموذجاً إيجابياً لأطفالهم وذلك من خلال التعامل مع مشاعر الغضب ، وتجنب ردود الفعل العنيفة .

كما يجب استخدم الحكمة والمنطق عند شرح الأشياء لأطفالهم فعلى سبيل المثال، بدلاً من الصراخ بصوت مرتفع ومفاجئ لا تضرب فلان! ،يمكن القول : الضرب يؤذى الآخرين. ويجب تجنب استخدم العقاب البدني ،فهو يعطى للطفل انطباعاً بأن استخدام العنف أمر مقبول عند الغضب.والحرص على الثبات في تصرفاتنا مع أطفالنا وذلك لأن الثبات يجعل الطفل يعرف ما هو المتوقع منه في جميع الأوقات.

ومن المهم ان نتفهم مزاج الطفل والتصرف على هذا الأساس فإذا كان طفلك من النوع الذي يثار بسهولة، تجنبي الأشياء آلتي تثيره،ووجهيه للطرق المقبولة للتعبير عن نفسه دون عنف.

والاباء والامهات مطالبون بالحرص على مراقبة البرامج آلتي يشاهدها الطفل والوقت الذي يقضيه أمام التليفزيون..

و يجب الاهتمام بتعزيز السلوك الجيد للطفل والتعبير باستمرار لأطفالنا عن حبنا واهتمامنا بهم مما يرفع من مفهوم الذات لديهم ويشعرهم بالأمان وبأنهم محبوبين ، و يحفزهم على التصرف بالشكل الصحيح.

أن الروتين اليومي للطفل وتنظيم حياته اليومية يجعله يعرف ما الذي سيحدث ويساعده على البقاء هادئاً وتحت السيطرة. لكن تمتع الطفل كل يو م ببعض الاستقلالية يعطيه مساحة من الحرية للقيام ببعض الاختيارات لنفسه .

وإذا ما لجأ طفلك إلى التصرف بعنف فيجب إبعاده عن المكان أو تشتيته بشي آخر حتى يتوقف عما يفعله. ويجب الانتظار حتى يهدأ تماماً قبل مناقشته فيما حدث ، مع الحرص على التوضيح له أن ما حدث خطأ وغير مقبول. وإذا كرر الطفل سلوك العنف نلجأ إلى حرمانه لوقت قصير من شيء يحبه ، كلعبة يحبها لفترة معلنة من الزمن على الا نحرمه من أحتياجاته الأساسية .​


----------



## viviane tarek (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع ممتاز يا فؤاد
مهم جدا" جدا"
ونصائح 100-100 ممتازة
ويارب يرشد كل المهات والأباء بالطريقة السليمة للتربية
شكرا" لتعب محبتك يا فؤاد
موضوع يستحق التقدير*​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا فؤاد
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## kalimooo (29 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااا اخي فؤاد على الموضوع

وعلى النصائح

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## رانا (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مهم جدا للخدمه
ربنا يبارك


----------



## fouad78 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *موضوع ممتاز يا فؤاد
> مهم جدا" جدا"
> ونصائح 100-100 ممتازة
> ويارب يرشد كل المهات والأباء بالطريقة السليمة للتربية
> ...



أمين يا رب عشان نتخلص من العنف بحق الطفولة
ميرسي كتير لمرورك الجميل وتشجيعك الدائم
الرب يباركك سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا فؤاد
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​



ومودتي ليك أخي وليم سلام ونعمة​


----------



## fouad78 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااا اخي فؤاد على الموضوع
> 
> وعلى النصائح
> 
> سلام المسيح معك



وشكرااااااااااا على مرورك الجميل أخي كليمو
سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (29 ديسمبر 2008)

رانا قال:


> مهم جدا للخدمه
> ربنا يبارك



ويباركك اختي ران
بشكرك على مروركا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## ponponayah (8 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدااااااااا
ميرسى يا فؤاد
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

> فيظهر عند الرضيع كرد فعل منه على التأخر أو عدم تلبية حاجاته ، أولشعوره بالألم ويعبر عنه بتعبيرات عنيفة ،من مثل - العض والشد والصراخ.


 
فعلا العنف مع الاطفال بيجيب طريقه عكسيه تمام على اللى احنا عايزينه 
الطفل ممكن ييجى بالسياسه اكتر 
ميررررررسى كتير على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

